
A New Way of Note Taking That Helps You Remember More and Procrastinate Less - laurex
https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/brain-expert-jim-kwik-note-taking-memory-retention-productivity-overcoming-procrastination.html
======
orionblastar
Benjamin Franklin ivented the t notes way before this. I learned it in
college.

